# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Χωρισμος, παιδια, μεγαλος ερωτας, χασιμο εαυτου, επαναφορα?

## PSAXNW

Για σας, θα ηθελα να μοιραστω τιν ιστορια μου μαζι σας για να μου πειτε τις αποψεις σας. Ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη ιστορια νομιζω. Ημουν παντρεμενος και εχω 2 παιδακια 8-10 χρονων, μεχρι που αρχισα να νοιωθω μεσα μου οτι κατι δεν παει καλα, και οτι αυτα που εχω κανει δεν με καλυπτουν καθολου. Ενοιωθα δουλος του εαυτου μου, των παιδιων μου και της γυναικας μου Μ. Ηταν σαν ειχα χασει το συναισθηματικο μου κοσμο, και ασχολουμουν με ενα hobby 4 ωρες την ημερα πιστευω, μανιωδως! Μεχρι που λογω δουλειας πηγα στο εξωτερικο για 1 μηνα οπου και γνωρισα μια κοπελα που την ερωτευτηκα τρελλα! Αλλα οπως καταλαβα μετα, απλα ηταν η ιδεα μου γιατι μου καλυψε το συναισθηματικο κενο που ειχα. Χωρισα με αυτην την κοπελα λιγο πριν επιστρεψω Ελλαδα, βασικα αυτη εξαφανιστικε, πραγμα που με στεναχωρησε παρα πολυ. Εκει λοιπον που σκεφτομουν τι να κανω, ειπα να στειλω ενα μυνημα σε μια πρων κοπελα μου την Α που ειμασταν στο πανεπιστημιο μαζι πριν απο 13 χρονια, και ειχαμε χωρισει καπως αδοξα. Και μετα που ειχαμε χωρισει, τοτε ετυχε να πεθανουν οι γονεις μου και ειχα γνωρισει μια αλλη την οποια και μετα παντρευτηκα και εκανα τα 2 παιδακια. Της στελνω το μηνυμα λοιπον και με μεγαλη μου εκπληξη μου ελεγε οτι αυτη δεν παντρευτηκε και οτι δεν ειχε κατι ιδιαιτερο επειδη εγω ημουν ο αντρας της ζως της και οτι ποτε δεν με ξεπερασε. Ενθουσιαστηκα εγω και η αληθεια ειναι πως ουτε εγω την ειχα ξεπερασει τελειως. Μετα βρεθηκαμε και τα ξαναβρικαμε κτλπ....ολα τελεια! ενοιωθα φανταστικα, με την γυναικα μου βεβαια οχι, μου ηταν φοβερα αντιπαθητικη και αποφασισα να φυγω απο το σπιτι. Εφυγα λοιπον και εκανα σχεση με την Α, τον πρωτο καιρο ενοιωθα πολυ ασχημα που αφησα τα παιδια και τυψεις ενοχες. Τα ξεπερασα σιγα σιγα, αλλα οσο δινωμουν στην Α τοσο ζηταγε περισσοτερο. ειχα κανει και το λαθος να παω διακοπες με τα παιδια και την πρων γυναικα μου Μ οσο ημουν με την Α που της το ειπα και στεναχωρηθηκε εννοειται. Αλλα μετα τα ξαναβρηκαμε, αλλα οσο ο καιρος περναγε τοσο τσακωνομουν και πιο εντονα με την Α για διαφορα θεματα. Η ζωη που ζουσαμε δεν την καλυπτε, εγω νοικιαζα μονος μου για να μπορω να παιρνω τα παιδια και αυτη νοικιαζε μονη της. Ηθελε οπωσδηποτε να μεινουμε μαζι και να κανουμε παιδι, πραγμα που εγω δεν ηθελα! Επειθα που και που τον εαυτο μου να το κανω αλλα δεν μου εβγαινε γιατι 1ον ειχα περασει πολυ δυσκολα στον γαμο με τα παιδια και 2ον τα δικα μου παιδια πως θα ενοιωθαν? Αυτο κρατησε 1.5 χρονο μεχρι που τσακωθηκαμε πολυ και χωρισαμε, εγω βασικα ηθελα να χωρισουμε γιατι δεν αντεχα αλλο την πιεση της Α που συνεχως της εφταιγαν διαφορα. Και μετα γνωρισα την Γ που μου προσφερε ηρεμια και τρυφεροτητα. Το προβλημα μου ειναι ομως οτι ακομα σκεφτομαι την Α και τα ωραια που περασαμε μαζι αλλα ομως μετα σκεφτομαι και τα ασχημα και επανερχομαι. Εχουν περασει 2 μηνες και ειμαι σε φαση να ξεπερασω την Α που ηταν και το μεγαλο παθος μου, αλλα απο την αλλη, με την Γ περναω ωραια με οχι τοσο ακραια συναισθηματα αλλα με λογικη, τρυφεροτητα, σεξ, κατανοηση χωρις καμμια πιεση. Ποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος τροπος να σταματησω να σκεφτομαι την Α?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εσυ κοντεψες να "περασεις" ολη την Αλφαβητα!

----------


## kerasi

Με τη συζυγο χωρισες?

----------


## PSAXNW

ναι χωρισα

----------


## PSAXNW

αν αρχισω να λεω και για υπολοιπα"πρωην" γραμματα θα βγουμε εκτος θεματος! χαχα

Επισης να αναφερω οτι παω σε ψυχοθεραπευτρια εδω και 6 μηνες και μου εχει κανει παρα πολυ καλο, στο να καταλαβω γιατι εκανα ολα αυτα αλλα θα ηθελα να δω και αλλες αποψεις

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εχεις κανει τοσο συντομες μεταβασεις απο το ενα γραμμα στο αλλο που μπερδευτηκα!!Το Α ακομα σε κυβερναει λοιπον..Ενω περνας καλα με την Γ!Αρα γουσταρεις κατα βαθος την πιεση και τα ακρα!

----------


## PSAXNW

Ναι τα γουσταρω αλλα με κουρασαν πολυ, ειμαι λιγο ανταγωνιστικος τυπος αλλα προσπαθω να το μετριασω γιατι με κουραζει και με νευριαζει μετα

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Ναι τα γουσταρω αλλα με κουρασαν πολυ, ειμαι λιγο ανταγωνιστικος τυπος αλλα προσπαθω να το μετριασω γιατι με κουραζει και με νευριαζει μετα


Εγω νομιζω οτι τα θες ολα δικα σου..Θες γυναικα που να εχει οτι καλο σε εφτιαχνε και ειχαν οι υπολοιπες απο Α εως το Ω  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ετσι οπως το πας επισης συντομα θα μεινεις με την Π..

(Παλαμη)

----------


## marian_m

> Εσυ κοντεψες να "περασεις" ολη την Αλφαβητα!


Ε μα! Προβλήματα που έχει ο κόσμος...

----------


## PSAXNW

Αλλο ειναι το θεμα μου αλλα προφανως δεν το καταλαβατε και κολλησατε με το θεμα εναλλαγης γυναικων.

----------


## howtodream8

Εαν εχεις ηδη ενα παιδι δεκα ετων, παει να πει οτι εμεινες πολλα χρονια με τη γυναικα σου. Γιατι?

----------


## deleted-member141015

Ξέρεις, το θέμα δεν είναι 'τι να κάνω για να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι την Α'. Το θέμα είναι να τα βρεις με τον Ε (τον εαυτό σου) που για χρόνια πιέστηκε, είχε απωθημένα, μετά έκανε την επανάσταση και μετά φοβήθηκε... και τώρα πάει να ηρεμήσει, χωρίς όμως να έχει εμβαθύνει σε όσα συνέβησαν, με αποτέλεσμα να παραμένει η αίσθηση ανικανοποίητου. Γιατί δεν πας από κοντά σε κάποιον ειδικό στην περιοχή σου να τα συζητήσεις? Νομίζω θα ήταν το καλύτερο.

----------


## kerasi

Aφου δεν ειχες ξεπερασει αλλες γκομενες, γιατι παντρευτηκες? Παντως για να απαντησω στο ερωτημα σου πως να σταματησεις να σκεφτεσαι την Α, πρεπει να διακοψεις καθε επαφη μαζι της, να πεταξεις ο,τι τη θυμιζει, να απασχολησεις το μυαλο κ το σωμα με αλλα πραγματα και θα ρθει με το πληρωμα του χρονου αυτο που ζητας....γενικα παντως τα εις κανει σαλατα...

----------


## Θεοφανία

...πόσο χρονών ήσουν όταν παντρευτηκες? πεντε?

----------


## PSAXNW

Πως το καταλαβες? 

Παντρευτηκα κατω απο ασχημες συνθηκες, αναγκαστικά. Και μετα με τα παιδια κτλπ....απλα ακολουθεις το δρομο μεχρι να φτασεις στο σημειο να πεις τι γινεται???

----------


## PSAXNW

> Ξέρεις, το θέμα δεν είναι 'τι να κάνω για να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι την Α'. Το θέμα είναι να τα βρεις με τον Ε (τον εαυτό σου) που για χρόνια πιέστηκε, είχε απωθημένα, μετά έκανε την επανάσταση και μετά φοβήθηκε... και τώρα πάει να ηρεμήσει, χωρίς όμως να έχει εμβαθύνει σε όσα συνέβησαν, με αποτέλεσμα να παραμένει η αίσθηση ανικανοποίητου. Γιατί δεν πας από κοντά σε κάποιον ειδικό στην περιοχή σου να τα συζητήσεις? Νομίζω θα ήταν το καλύτερο.


Εχεις δικιο σε αυτα που γραφεις, και παω σε ειδικο και μου εχει κανει παρα πολυ καλο, απλα ειπα να μοιραστω τις εμπειριες μου μαζι σας μηπως ακουσω καμμια αλλη αποψη ή να ειχε καποιος/α παρομοιες εμπειριες

----------


## PSAXNW

> Εαν εχεις ηδη ενα παιδι δεκα ετων, παει να πει οτι εμεινες πολλα χρονια με τη γυναικα σου. Γιατι?


Γιατι οταν εχεις παιδια ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να παρεις την αποφαση να φυγεις και συνηθως οι περισσοτεροι καθονται και ζουνε απλα μια καθημερινοτητα ρουτινας. Εγω δεν ειμαι ετσι. Ηταν δυσκολο να φυγω γιατι ειχα τα παιδια, εγω συντηρουσα οικονομικα ολα τα εξοδα του σπιτιου και το σπιτι, και ολα βασικα εξαρτωνταν απο μενα. Η πρωην γυναικα μου απλα υπηρχε.

----------


## Αναζητηση

Να 'σαι καλά και να πας και στο ρωσικό αλφάβητο, που έχει πιο πολλά γράμματα!!!!!!

----------

